# **APR Presents Waterfest 15! On Site ECU Upgrades and APR’s Entire Product Line is on Sale!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR Presents Waterfest 15! On Site ECU Upgrades and APR’s Entire Product Line is on Sale!*
APR is pleased to be the title sponsor for Waterfest 15 for 8 years running. 2009 is set to be the best year yet with more product releases, better product discounts and even more ECU Upgrade Stations to keep the lines moving as quickly as possible.








APR is also ready for the best Waterfest yet with more inventory on hand to be able to fill most orders immediately. If you catch us late on Sunday and the product you hope for is not available, we are offering *free shipping* to those that purchase at Waterfest. That’s right, the best discounts of the year plus free shipping!
*ECU Upgrade Sale:*
•	All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - *$599* For a *Fully Loaded ECU!* Normal Price $1203
•	All 1.8T - *$499* For a *Fully Loaded ECU!* Normal Price $1103
•	All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are *$100 off!* Normal Price $499-599
•	All Porsche ECU Upgrades are *10% Off!*
•	Existing APR Software customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for *$149.*
•	Customers Interested in a Single Program Only may take *$50 off* the Retail Price!
*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
•	Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
•	91 Octane Performance
•	93 Octane Performance
•	100 Octane Performance
•	Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output
*A Fully Loaded ECU Also Includes:*
•	Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
•	Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
•	Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected
*APR Hardware Sale:*
•	Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes *10% Off!*
•	APR Stage 3 and Ko4 Turbocharger Systems *10% Off!*
•	APR Exhausts Systems *10% Off!*
•	APR Intercooler Systems *15% Off!*
•	APR Bipipe *15% Off!*
•	APR R1 Diverter Valve *15% Off!*
•	All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump *10% Off!*
Don’t miss out on the greatest VW/Audi show in the North America! 








http://www.goapr.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1247526679739)*


----------

